# Contemporary/Avant-Garde guitarists?



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

I listened to this piece performed by Wiek Hijmans (composed by Michel van der Aa) and I loved it! 
Any recommendations? I would like to hear more guitarists/compositions like that. Here are some pieces I love:

http://tidido.com/es/a35184373799846/al55d7750213b521ef22a721e5/t55d7750313b521ef22a721f6

http://tidido.com/es/a35184374221023/al55f10753a5f39075736f9952


----------

